# I'm not sure what I have



## capello (Aug 25, 2017)

For almost a year I've been dealing with having to pass gas in class, this really never happened before and I'm starting to wonder if I should go get checked out. All the time when I'm in class I constantly feel the need to pass gas and because of this I tend to try and hold it in most of the time that I can't even focus on lessons or tests anymore and my stomach starts to hurt a lot, even then there's this sound in my stomach that comes out and is still embarrassing. Sometimes even though I try to hold it in it kinda still goes through and makes a sound like I basically passed gas. It may have something to do with how nervous I can get in new places because in one of my classes I sit in the very back near a couple of people I know and the need to pass gas goes down but not entirely. I don't know why or how this started but I'm still uncomfortable to talk about this to anyone I know (like parents, teachers and such) so I tend to try and keep this to myself.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey capello,

I suffer from the same thing, except there is no sound. As of yet I have no definite answer.

Some links that may be of use:

Somatic symptom disorder

Holding it in makes it smell worse

Flatulance mechanism



> The remaining trace (<1% volume) compounds give flatus its smell. (citation needed)


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey, you should check yourself out. Unless you eat kilogram of cottage cheese daily and beans it's not normal to have gases all the time, mostly those that are uncontrollable. You need to go to the doctor and one thing that I have recently realized is that it's actually good to take care of your health and go to doctor's pretty often. I have sprained a wrist today and it hurts a bit even when I'm writing and also can't turn my wrist without HUGE pain. I wanted to go to doctor's privately, but they were all busy today -.- If I wanted to go for free I would have to wait like two months lol, so the lesson I learnt is not to mind the money as you have to pay in US, but I'm willing to pay what is required in order to check my health. Good luck and I hope it's nothing serious.


----------

